# Best Egg Laying Hens



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

New chicks coming to our pet store! There are a lot of different breeds, and I want an egg laying flock. Any ideas on what chickens lay almost every day?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, out of the various different breeds I have, my Australorp and Barred Rock have been the most consistent. Going on 3 years this summer for the Rocks.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Road islands are a good breed!


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

austrolorp black giants and buff orphingtons do well for me


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

White Leghorns most definitely! They have the best feed to egg ratio meaning they eat a small amount of food compared to the amount of eggs they lay!


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

If younwant alot of eggs white or brown leghorns would be the best for white eggs. If you want brown eggs rhode island reds are the best,


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My Barred Rock and Ancona both lay 6 days a week on average.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all for you input! I know that our store will have australorps, but the rest will be a surprise! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

My Australorp is a my best


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

For me ..my golden comet is the best followed by our RIRs


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Now, is there any that lay through the winter, because in PA it gets cold!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

My Rhode Island Red and Java are my best layers. They both laid through the winter in NJ without added light. My friend's Leghorns and Dominiques are egg laying machines too through the winter. My Easter Egger is pretty consistent too but didn't lay until 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## buffchick (Mar 16, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> New chicks coming to our pet store! There are a lot of different breeds, and I want an egg laying flock. Any ideas on what chickens lay almost every day?


Well I say golden comets


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Now, is there any that lay through the winter, because in PA it gets cold!


All of my pullets that started laying this fall laid through the winter. RIR, a leghorn mix, EE, welsummer, jersey giant/Cochin, and my Wyandotte. Trust me, I am in Alaska, it's still cold, they are still laying.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh! So many good layers to choose from it looks like I'm in for a good selection!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Red sex linked for me. (Aka Golden Comet)


----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

Australop-Bardrock-Buff orpington-Welsummer are all great but the Bard Rock is a pet also. She is so spoiled she has to have indivisulal attention!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Red Star are a good all year egg layer! I'm in NJ also, Hunterdon County!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks!! I'm so excited to try all these different breeds. Before I was just a wyannadote kind of guy, but you guys have opened me up to a whole new world of chickeneering!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rich, I'm in Monmouth County. Fellow NJ ite.


----------



## goldie11 (Sep 12, 2012)

*egg laying in the winter-*

My hens consistently lay all winter and I live in Ohio. I use a light to extend their daylight to 12-14 hours/24 hours and I give them greens every day. My local produce store puts their scraps in a box outside for anyone to take so I get a big box every week. I have RIR, Aracaunas, Barred Rocks, Astrolorps, Buffs, and an unknown breed Banty. Hope this helps


----------

